# Betta and 150 GPH



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I need to move my Betta into a heated tank since the air is getting cooler here. Will the 150 gph be too much water movement for him? The tank is a 12 gallon.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

with fast filters you have to be aware that the tails can get sucked up into the intake tubes and rip it right off the fish. They also like water that is a bit slower moving than what some filters produce.
perhaps you can fix a ladies nylon over theintake tube to prevent the tail being sucked in, or you could get a tank divider and put it at the one end away from the filter. 
Are there going to be any other fish in there with him?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/13/347/


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

dah! simple!


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Those are excellent ideas. Thank you!


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Got my betta all moved in a couple days ago and tried the plastic bottle trick to ease the flow but all I really noticed is that it disrupts his surface area more than if I would have left it alone. This idea made it harder to feed too because his food was automatically whisked away. The upside is that it gave me an idea. To make sure he's eating enough I thought I could cut the bottom off a two liter and slide it down over him. That would keep him from swimming off, the food from getting away from him too AND keep the other fish out while he's having a snack. In any case I'm glad I got him into a heated tank before winter arrived and he seems so happy to be out of that bowl. I also never realized how pretty he was until I got him under those lights. How will I know if this water situation is stressing him out? I could buy another little tank but who knows where I'll find the place the put it .


----------

